# *CLOSE* Dirt startet nicht (schwarzer Bildschirm)



## Zergoras (6. Juli 2010)

Hallo,
ich hab mit heute Dirt aus der Softwarepyramide für 10€ gekauft, wollte den ersten Teil auch mal spielen. Installation soweit alles geklappt. Wenn ich das Spiel starte, egal ob mit Patch (egal welche Version) oder ohne, es startet, aber der Bildschirm bleibt schwarz. Mit Kompatibilitätsmodus und so alles schon versucht, vergebens. No CD Crack, auch nicht geklappt. Wer kann mir weiterhelfen? System in der Sig.


----------



## i3810jaz (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Dirt startet nicht (schwarzer Bildschirm)*

ich würds noch auf nem anderen pc resten dann weis man worans liegt (pc oder dvd) hatte auch probleme mit dirt aber andere. Edit: Ich hab gehört die erste version von dirt war xp only die dann wurde eine für xp und vista (die ich habe) rausgebracht!


----------



## Zergoras (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Dirt startet nicht (schwarzer Bildschirm)*

Auf der Verpackung steht drauf "Betriebssystem: Windows 7/Vista/Xp". Also muss es ja laufen. Ich versteh es einfach nicht. Alles schon versucht.


----------



## i3810jaz (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Dirt startet nicht (schwarzer Bildschirm)*

auch auf nem anderen pc installiert wenn ja stest du vor nem großen problem.Bei mir leufts aber immer noch gut .Probiermal die Demo zu installieren wennst klapt kanst du dirt ja von nem anderen anbieter hohlen (orginal) nicht so was wie Softwarepyramide. Komisch ich hab gute erfahrungen mit Softwarepyramide gemacht.


----------



## Zergoras (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Dirt startet nicht (schwarzer Bildschirm)*

Das mit dem anderen Anbieter versteh ich nicht. Was soll an den 10€ Games schlecht sein?
Demo lad ich mir mal.


----------



## i3810jaz (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Dirt startet nicht (schwarzer Bildschirm)*

das die DVD fehlerhaft (passiert abund zu) ist der anbieter ist eigendlich gut!


----------



## Zergoras (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Dirt startet nicht (schwarzer Bildschirm)*

Wenn ich das Spiel morgen nicht zum laufen bekomme, dann geb ich das einfach zurück.
Die Demo hab ich in wenigen Minuten.


----------



## Zergoras (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Dirt startet nicht (schwarzer Bildschirm)*

Demo istalliert, startet aber auch nicht, genauso ein schwarzer Bildschirm und nichts tut sich.


----------



## boerigard (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Dirt startet nicht (schwarzer Bildschirm)*

Wenn Dirt am schwarzen Bildschirm hängt, dann ist einer der Hauptgründe beim Sound (zusätzliche Soundkarte zb.) zu suchen. 

Und schau mal hier in den Thread und dem Lösungvorschlag (adi_oal.dll finden und löschen):
DiRT doesn't start, hangs forever with black screen - Codemasters Forums


----------



## Zergoras (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Dirt startet nicht (schwarzer Bildschirm)*

Also eine zusätzliche Soundkarte habe ich nicht. Und die Datei gibt es bei mir auf der Platte nicht.


----------



## i3810jaz (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Dirt startet nicht (schwarzer Bildschirm)*

ahh, ich hab zwei soundkarten (eine auf jedenfall mit treiben ausgestatt die andere onbord) lauft super!!!


----------



## Zergoras (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Dirt startet nicht (schwarzer Bildschirm)*

Das hilft mir nur leider auch nicht weiter.


----------



## i3810jaz (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Dirt startet nicht (schwarzer Bildschirm)*

kann man nichts machen ich würds wenns noch geht zurückgeben (schade drum das Spiel is wirklich gut)!


----------



## Zergoras (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Dirt startet nicht (schwarzer Bildschirm)*

Ich hab heute mal den Service kontaktiert von Codemasters, alle Versuche schlugen bis jetzt fehl. Bin mal gespannt, ob die dem Problem auf die Schliche kommen, denn ich will endlich zocken.


----------



## Zergoras (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Dirt startet nicht (schwarzer Bildschirm)*

Heute hab ich es geschafft Dirt mit der Hilfe des Supports zu starten (Fraps war das Problem). Sobald ich jedoch ein Rennen starten will, stürtzt das Spiel beim Laden immer ab mit dem Fehler "Dirt Executable hat ein Problem festgestellt und muss beendet werden". Woran kann es diesmal liegen?


----------



## Zergoras (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Dirt startet nicht (schwarzer Bildschirm)*

Man musste einfach den Inhalt der Datei workerMap8Core mit der aus workerMap4Core ersetzen, dann läuft es auch endlich. Hatte ich am Ende vergessen, nach den gefühlten eine Millionen Versuchen, das Spiel zum laufen zu bringen.
Aber es läuft jetzt, somit kann der Thread zu. Ich hoffe vielleicht auch jemand anderen damit geholfen zu haben.


----------

